# AAA [skype] software malevolo?

## cloc3

incredibile.

----------

## .:chrome:.

nulla di cui stupirsi, a mio avviso. anzi c'era da aspettarselo.

si sa che skype non è nulla di eccezionale sotto ogni punto di vista. non è l'unico programma a permettere la comunicazione vocale in tempo reale e a costi nulli, e la sua grande diffusione, avvenuta prettamente per passaparola, non è diversa da quella avvenuta con Windows. le alternative ci sono, e sono anche estremamente valide, ma la pigrizia degli utenti ha sempre impedito che queste prendessero il sopravvento su altre.

inoltre consideriamo una cosa: le alternative "open" che usano protocolli standard come SIP e H.323, a differenza di skype, non obbligano l'utente ad utilizzare uno specifico applicativo, ma permettono di usare quello che meglio si crede, al pari di quanto avviene con i browser web.

skype è il male, non è diverso da Microsoft; e non mi stupisco di questo, quanto più del fatto che gli utenti un po' più smaliziati abbiano avuto bisogno di questa prova per rendersene conto.

----------

## edux

A mio avviso questo allarmismo è esagerato, /etc/passwd è un file leggibile da chiunque e non vedo problemi di sicurezza in questo, skype probabilmente controlla quali sono gli utenti presenti sul sistema, ma in questo comportamento non vedo un grosso danno per l'utente.

Poi, che skype sia closed e faccia una serie di porcherie strane sul sistema (vedi notizia sulla lettura bios di qualche tempo fa) siamo d'accordo, però bisogna vedere se queste siano effettivamente dannose. Più di queste, a me infastidisce la qualità del software in sè, dato che è costantemente tra le applicazioni che consumano più cpu e memoria sulla mia macchina.

Detto questo, io farei volentieri a meno di skype, però per il lavoro che faccio mi è indispensabile, dato che la maggior parte dei clienti acquisiti e potenziali lo usa, e quindi finchè non si riesce a convincere tutti a passare al lato open-source del voip bisogna adattarsi, in un processo simile a quello che sta portando le aziende da windows a linux.

----------

## cloc3

 *edux wrote:*   

>  però bisogna vedere se queste siano effettivamente dannose.

 

niente affatto. questo secondo me, è un attacco grave alla privacy dell'utente.

qui sono violati in modo palese ed esplicito i requisiti minimali del rapporto contrattuale d'uso del programma.

non ha nemmeno importanza se questi dati siano effettivamente raccolti e realmente trasmessi al di fuori del computer locale

(cosa impossibile da stabilire, trattandosi di software chiuso, che potrebbe benissimo criptare l'informazione in un formato non rilevabile esternamente)

se skype ha necessità di informazioni sugli utenti, le chieda al sistema operativo, secondo le regole normali della buona educazione

spero tanto che possano aprirsi delle appendici penali sulla vicenda.

----------

## fikiz

siete proprio sicuri che sia skype a leggere /etc/passwd e non una libreria di sistema a cui si appoggia?

installate strace e provate questo comando:

```
strace 2>&1 -e trace=file <COMANDO> | grep passwd
```

e sostituite a <COMANDO> un qualche applicativo. io ho provato con kate, kcalc, winecfg, gimp. tutti accedono a /etc/passwd.

Per il resto, sono d'accordo con chrome sull'importanza dei protocolli standard e, avendo questi, sulla liberta' di usare l'applicazione che ognuno preferisce. Skype e' l'esatto contrario, ma purtroppo e' uno 'standard' imposto dal mercato. come Windows.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che legga passwd non mi pare un gran problema no? Perché vi scaldate tanto?

Contiene informazioni assolutamente innocue e comunque è world-readable per cui non vedo il problema.

Tutti i file world-readable della cartella /etc possono essere letti da qualsiasi programma... sono solo configurazioni e non ci dovrebbe essere nessuna informazione sensibile (almeno tra i file world-readable).

Mi sembra MOLTO più preoccupante il fatto che legga la cartella di firefox! I miei bookmark, la mia cronologia, la mia cache... queste sono informazioni sensibili che non dovrebbero essere lette da altri programmi o essere diffuse online.

Tra l'altro molti salvano in firefox anche le password di accesso a molti siti. Queste sono sicuramente informazioni più che sensibili.

Purtroppo non esiste un modo per restringere l'accesso ai dati sensibili nella propria home da parte dei programmi lanciati con il proprio utente, a parte crittarli. Basterebbe riservare a skype un utente separato e fare in modo di avviarlo solo con tale utente.

Qualcuno vuole aprire un bug su bugzilla per questo?   :Smile: 

----------

## edux

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> niente affatto. questo secondo me, è un attacco grave alla privacy dell'utente. 

 

Secondo me no, come già detto /etc/passwd è un file leggibile da tutti, leggerlo non è lesivo della privacy, ad esempio se fai parte di una rete come utente hai il permesso di leggere il contenuto di /etc/passwd sul server, anche se non puoi accedere ai file degli altri utenti.

Non so cosa dire sulla lettura della dir di firefox, se non che skype dovrebbe almeno fornire una delucidazione in merito...

E poi per quale ragione dovrebbe farlo? Per scoprire i miei gusti? Ma a chi servirebbero, quando navigo sulla rete non sono mica invisibile, i server a cui accedo hanno le statistiche sulle visite, per cui cosa farsene di dati di questo tipo? Le password salvate da firefox sono crittate, e comunque perchè skype dovrebbe rischiare di beccarsi una denuncia di questo genere?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *edux wrote:*   

>  Le password salvate da firefox sono crittate, e comunque perchè skype dovrebbe rischiare di beccarsi una denuncia di questo genere?

 

Nonostante ciò non fa piacere il fatto che ci provi... o anche il solo sospetto. Il perché lo ignoro ma d'altra parte di ciò che sta dietro un binario precompilato si ignora diverse cose.

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *edux wrote:*    però bisogna vedere se queste siano effettivamente dannose. 
> 
> niente affatto. questo secondo me, è un attacco grave alla privacy dell'utente.
> 
> qui sono violati in modo palese ed esplicito i requisiti minimali del rapporto contrattuale d'uso del programma.
> ...

 

sembra che anche gaim controlli il file /etc/passwd . Non ho verificato di persona, ma l'ho letto sul forum di skype se non ricordo male.

Cmq molti utenti dopo il blackout di skype si sono guardati attorno per una alternativa, e questo può aiutare a sconfiggere il "monopolio"

Ma è anche un po' la questione di msn.

Io ignoro anche il fatto del perchè skype vada a leggere il Bios. che ci sarà di tanto interessante?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> sembra che anche gaim controlli il file /etc/passwd . Non ho verificato di persona, ma l'ho letto sul forum di skype se non ricordo male.

 

un sacco di binari degli userland *NIX lo fanno,  non vedo il problema.

in genere si legge quel file per ricostruire i GID e UID degli utenti/gruppi (o direttamente dal file passwd/group o tramite apposite chiamate di sistema tipo glibc le quali a loro volta leggeranno direttamente i sopracitati file), perchè dunque allarmarsi per una semplice lettura di /etc/passwd? (non mi pronuncio sulla questione delle cartelle di mozilla)

----------

## Apetrini

Ma tempo fa non c'era un tizio che facendo reverse engenering Ã¨ riuscito a "capire" il protocollo si skype e a creare un client non ufficiale?

Con questo ha poi fatto una chiamata ad uno dei "manager"(dico manager ma non ne sono sicuro) di skype per segnalare la cosa.

Sarebbe molto figo poter disporre della documentazione non-ufficiale che ha scritto quest'uomo; si potrebbero creare  dei client skype open e sarebbe una gran cosa.

Che fine ha fatto? Non si Ã¨ piu saputo nulla...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/passwd è un file leggibile da tutti, leggerlo non è lesivo della privacy o nocivo al sistema

 

lo è eccome, e non si tratta di un parere opinabile, ma di un dato di fatto.

il motivo è presto detto: il più classico degli attacchi verso un sistema è il bruteforce, con il quale si tentano username conosciuti e successivamente si generano password speando di imbroccarne una. una volta ottenuto un accesso valido al sistema, in un modo o nell'altro, si tenta un exploit locale (e ricordo che gli exploit locali sono molto più pericolosi e difficili da controllare di quelli remoti) e da questo punto (quasi) tutte le strade sono aperte.

questa è una strada molto difficile da percorrere, perché esistono due gradi di libertà: username e password. se invece si conosce a priori una lista di username validi diventa possibile, con un generatore di password, forzare un account con la certezza di riuscirci entro poche ore.

sottolineo che non sto parlando di un servizio piuttosto che di un altro, in particolare non mi sto riferendo a openSSH, ma di qualunque cosa utilizzi un'autenticazione. l'accesso alla shell di sistema è solo una delle eventualità che si prospettano, tra di queste ci sono anche l'accesso ad aree protette di siti web, a server FTP normalmente non pubblici, al furto o intercettazione di posta elettronica, ecc...

pubblicare /etc/passwd non è diverso dal dire "non ti do accesso al mio sistema, però ti indico come averlo facilmente". siamo ancora sicuri che non sia un atto grave? ...e ripeto che questi sono principi fondamentali delle teorie di sicurezza, non pareri opinabili

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /etc/passwd è un file leggibile da tutti, leggerlo non è lesivo della privacy o nocivo al sistema 
> 
> lo è eccome, e non si tratta di un parere opinabile, ma di un dato di fatto.
> 
> il motivo è presto detto: il più classico degli attacchi verso un sistema è il bruteforce, con il quale si tentano username conosciuti e successivamente si generano password speando di imbroccarne una. una volta ottenuto un accesso valido al sistema, in un modo o nell'altro, si tenta un exploit locale (e ricordo che gli exploit locali sono molto più pericolosi e difficili da controllare di quelli remoti) e da questo punto (quasi) tutte le strade sono aperte.
> ...

 

Se speri di fare sicurezza occultando gli user... stai fresco. In  tutte le aziende gli account sono generati seguendo criteri noti. Sperare che l'user sia non conosciuto è da pazzi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> questa è una strada molto difficile da percorrere, perché esistono due gradi di libertà: username e password. se invece si conosce a priori una lista di username validi diventa possibile, con un generatore di password, forzare un account con la certezza di riuscirci entro poche ore.
> 
> 

 

Poche ore? non credo... Obbliga gli utenti ad usare password non banali tramite acl/cracklib/o quello che vuoi. E risolvi il problema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sottolineo che non sto parlando di un servizio piuttosto che di un altro, in particolare non mi sto riferendo a openSSH, ma di qualunque cosa utilizzi un'autenticazione. l'accesso alla shell di sistema è solo una delle eventualità che si prospettano, tra di queste ci sono anche l'accesso ad aree protette di siti web, a server FTP normalmente non pubblici, al furto o intercettazione di posta elettronica, ecc...
> 
> pubblicare /etc/passwd non è diverso dal dire "non ti do accesso al mio sistema, però ti indico come averlo facilmente". siamo ancora sicuri che non sia un atto grave? ...e ripeto che questi sono principi fondamentali delle teorie di sicurezza, non pareri opinabili
> ...

 

non sono pincipri fondamentali. La "security by obscurity" è una follia del periodo delle grandi guerre. Non è vera neanche la frase "... però ti indico come averlo facilmente". La riservatezza non è nell'userid ma nell'associazione dell'userid con il token di sicurezza (che può essere la banale password NON BANALE).

Ripeto, nel contesto aziendale, dove la riservatezza delle informazioni è un valore, l'user è costruito con regole note che vanno anche riportate del DPS (secondo la legge 196/03)... Tipica regola [letteranome].[cognome]...

ragazzi... il 99% delle librerie fa un check degli utenti... che implica il controllo di passwd. usate strace e godetevi gli accessi a file.

Quello che vedo io è che è stata fatta una analisi superficiale dell'accesso ai file da parte di un eseguibile.

Che poi skype possa inviare tutti i dati che trova su disco... è un altro discorso (tipo la cache di firefox, od altro).

ultima ripetizione: divulgare passwd NON E' PECCATO.

ciao

----------

## jordan83

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questa è una strada molto difficile da percorrere, perché esistono due gradi di libertà: username e password. se invece si conosce a priori una lista di username validi diventa possibile, con un generatore di password, forzare un account con la certezza di riuscirci entro poche ore.
> 
> 

 

Io non sono d'accordo sul fatto che uno possa avere la certezza di violare un sistema in "brute force" in poche ore. Ciò può essere vero se la password scelta è molto debole, certamente non è vero se la password scelta contiene qualche simbolo o numero.

Se fosse possibile violare una password in poche ore allora molta gente dovrebbe pensare bene di spegnere il pc visto che già si conosce l'user "root": son sicuro che moltissimi utenti che hanno sshd attivo non si ricordano di disabilitare il login di root, quindi...

Senza contare che ad esempio nella mia università gli username sono rappresentati dai numeri di matricola. Potrei procurartene una lista da un migliaio in un paio d'ore (tempo di fare il copia e incolla e prepararmi un po' di caffè per restare sveglio  :Smile:  ).

Ciononostante non mi pare che ci siano così grossi problemi di account "rubati" (a parte quelli lasciati sbadatamente aperti  :Very Happy:  ).

Le password da sole non garantiscono sicurezza ma se scelte bene e cambiate con una frequenza accettabile.. hai voglia! E se uno lascia in internet degli account con password deboli non serve certo che Skype gli legga le login e le comunichi all'uomo cattivo perché questi possa penetrare ^_^

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sottolineo che non sto parlando di un servizio piuttosto che di un altro, in particolare non mi sto riferendo a openSSH, ma di qualunque cosa utilizzi un'autenticazione. l'accesso alla shell di sistema è solo una delle eventualità che si prospettano, tra di queste ci sono anche l'accesso ad aree protette di siti web, a server FTP normalmente non pubblici, al furto o intercettazione di posta elettronica, ecc...
> 
> 

 

La prima cosa che insegnano in fatto di sicurezza è che si deve assumere che l'attaccante conosca tutto ciò che gli è possibile conoscere. E un file leggibile dal mondo entra perfettamente nella categoria (l'attaccante può essere benissimo un insider!).

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pubblicare /etc/passwd non è diverso dal dire "non ti do accesso al mio sistema, però ti indico come averlo facilmente". siamo ancora sicuri che non sia un atto grave? ...e ripeto che questi sono principi fondamentali delle teorie di sicurezza, non pareri opinabili

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo che Skype farebbe bene a spiegare perché legge i profile di Firefox di certo comunque c'è che nessuno ha fornito prova che Skype pubblichi il contenuto di /etc/passwd (da quel che so legge e basta come molti altri eseguibili Unix  :Wink:  ) e comunque pur avendo le login, è tutt'altro che facile penetrare il sistema.

Alcune teorie interessanti postate sul forum di Skype sono che:

- Skype accede a /etc/passwd indirettamente tramite chiamate di sistema quando accede ai file dell'utente, per verificare i permessi. Il comando ls -l, ad esempio, produce gli stessi effetti ^_^

- Skype potrebbe accedere al profilo di Firefox per ottenere informazioni riguardo ad eventuali configurazioni proxy o magari per installare/gestire l'estensione di Skype per Firefox.

In ogni caso, credo faranno bene a questo punto a chiarire la faccenda, quantomeno per calmare gli animi più bollenti  :Smile: 

EDIT: noto che mentre stavo scrivendo il post comio ha espresso più o meno quello che volevo dire io, anticipandomi  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *comio wrote:*   

> La "security by obscurity" è una follia del periodo delle grandi guerre.

 

Non per fare il saccente, ma... il buon prof Kerckhoff non è proprio del nostro secolo e tantomeno di questo.

Dici che è una follia medioevale, corrisponde di più. Finanche Machiavelli se riesco a trovare il passo giusto...

La cosa grave è come vanno avanti mentendo sfacciatamente come se la gente il cervello non lo avesse del tutto, forse non hanno tutti i torti.

Da un punto di vista della privacy le cose sono ben diverse ed è una violazione di sicurezza. Sembra assurdo ma lo è (gira ancora la convinzione che non sia del tutto lecito avere email e login nome.cognome ma del tipo jhgalkg87098@server).

----------

## comio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   La "security by obscurity" è una follia del periodo delle grandi guerre. 
> 
> Non per fare il saccente, ma... il buon prof Kerckhoff non è proprio del nostro secolo e tantomeno di questo.
> 
> Dici che è una follia medioevale, corrisponde di più. Finanche Machiavelli se riesco a trovare il passo giusto...
> ...

 

dico una ultima cosa, sperando di chiarire che, a livello di complessità, avere una buona password (cosa necessaria... ma ovvio) rende inutile occultare l'username.

Assunto: avere un username casuale Xn...X1 ed una password Ym...Y1 è una cosa buona ed ha una complessità di attacco (con algoritmo forza bruta) pari a b^Xn*b^Ym=b^(Xn+Ym) (nell'ipotesi che b sia la base sia per password che username). Ora si costruisca un nuovo username1 come =COSTANTE ed una nuova password come concatenzaione dei precedenti unsername e password Xn...X1Ym...Y1. Questa nuova combinazione ha complessità di attacco (sempre in brute force... che se l'algoritmo di cifratura è bacato è un altro discorso) pari a  b^(Xn+Ym).

Quindi per costruzione ho creato un username banale con una password (strong) con stessa complessità del caso "tutto casuale".

Ora assumendo che l'username è non costante ma noto, si rimane sempre nell'ultimo caso.

d.l.g.

Cosa volevo dire: è inutile fissarsi che l'utente deve avere un username complesso. Se l'algoritmo di cifratura è buono e la password è COMPLESSA (non ovvia!) si ottiene la stessa prestazione con un username civile.

Riprendendo Kerckhoff, questo sottolinea quello che già affermo: la chiave deve essere occulta non l'algoritmo. Se consideri lo username come "variabile nota" dell'algoritmo, allora la password è semplicemente la chiave... e questa va custodita con gelosia.

Tornando [IT] quanto è affidabile chi ha fatto le "misure" degli accessi... e se avesse controllato i normali accessi delle glibc piuttosto che della syscall exec (che controlla se l'eseguibile è eseguibile dall'utente corrente).

luigi

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> non sono d'accordo sul fatto che uno possa avere la certezza di violare un sistema in "brute force" in poche ore

 

quello che volevo sottolineare è che se normalmente ci sono due gradi di libertà negli attacchi, il fatto di rendere noto quali username sono presenti in un sistema semplifica moltissimo gli attacchi.

non ho mai detto che la sicurezza si fa nascondendo i dati, ma che la divulgazione di informazioni normalmente segrete è una falla. c'è una grossa differenza!

detto questo, non è difficile immaginare che preso un servizio la cui autenticazione è pressoché immediata, con un set di istruzioni che è un sottoinsieme di TELNET, come potrebbe essere POP, non è difficile scrivere un programmino che tenta parecchie password al secondo (non mi azzardo ad ipotizzare numeri) senza che nessuno se ne renda conto.

e per la cronaca, faccio presente che quello che abbiamo sulla tastiera è solo un sottoinsieme del charset ASCII, quindi il campo di ricerca per la costruzione della password è notevolmente ridotto rispetto alla teoria che qui si sta considerando. la generazione di password per un attacco a forza bruta è quasi certamente, in queste condizioni, un problema sub-esponenziale, quindi ampiamente risolvibile in poco tempo.

quello del POP era solo un esempio, ma il ragionamento può essree esteso ad ogni servizio.

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   non sono d'accordo sul fatto che uno possa avere la certezza di violare un sistema in "brute force" in poche ore 
> 
> quello che volevo sottolineare è che se normalmente ci sono due gradi di libertà negli attacchi, il fatto di rendere noto quali username sono presenti in un sistema semplifica moltissimo gli attacchi.

 

qui c'è un errore. nel post di prima ti ho dato la dimostrazione (intuitiva, altrimenti bisogna svegliare shannon) che la complessità può essere riversata tutta sulla password (che comunque è da affiancare ad altri token di sicurezza). Quindi l'userid può essere una dimensione con bassa entropia.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho mai detto che la sicurezza si fa nascondendo i dati, ma che la divulgazione di informazioni normalmente segrete è una falla. c'è una grossa differenza!
> 
> detto questo, non è difficile immaginare che preso un servizio la cui autenticazione è pressoché immediata, con un set di istruzioni che è un sottoinsieme di TELNET, come potrebbe essere POP, non è difficile scrivere un programmino che tenta parecchie password al secondo (non mi azzardo ad ipotizzare numeri) senza che nessuno se ne renda conto.
> ...

 

Un sistema di autenticazione deve implementare ritardi nel computo (per uniformare la potenza dissipata e per evitare il brute). Ancora, c'è un po' di confusione fra servizio sicuro e ben implementato e abitudini scorrette.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e per la cronaca, faccio presente che quello che abbiamo sulla tastiera è solo un sottoinsieme del charset ASCII,
> 
> 

 

giusto, bassa entropia.

 *Quote:*   

> quindi il campo di ricerca per la costruzione della password è notevolmente ridotto rispetto alla teoria che qui si sta considerando. la generazione di password per un attacco a forza bruta è quasi certamente, in queste condizioni, un problema sub-esponenziale, quindi ampiamente risolvibile in poco tempo.
> 
> quello del POP era solo un esempio, ma il ragionamento può essree esteso ad ogni servizio.

 

Lo spazio di ricerca è un O(b^n). Con alfabeto di lunghezza b e numero di lettere n (che sono... le due dimensioni su cui bisogna giocare). Non è vero che è un sub-esponenziale, dato che ridurre la dimensione dell'alfabeto implica la riduzione della base e non dell'esponente. Ovviamente... se b->0 devo essere n->oo, ma è un problema di configurazione delle ACL.

Ciò che riduce lo spazio da esponenziale a quasi polinomiale non è il numero di bit della password, ma la riconduzione a vocaboli che per definizione appartengono ad un alfabeto (finito). Permettere di scrivere date od il nome del cane è una forte limitazione. Però faccio ancora notare che non è tanto colpa della tastiera qwerty (che fa abbsassare la base della potenza) ma il vocabolario della nostra lingua.

Parlare di POP, etc... non va bene. Perché l'ipotesi dovrebbe essere "sistema ben posto"  quindi almeno con SSL. SE parliamo di sistema fallato POP3 con autenticazione in chiaro ha complessità O(1)... dato che basta fare una sniffata per ottenere la password. Tentare il brute force, anche con il sistema in chiaro, nell'ipotesi di algoritmo di autenticazione fatto decentemente (quindi con tempo di verifica password lungo), il brute force rimane comunque NON APPLICABILE. Ergo... non la password in chiaro cifrata o meno a fare il brute force, ma la possibilità di provarne tante, motivo per cui il login di linux solitamente ci mette un po' prima di farci riprovare.

sperando di aver dato chiarezza sulla base teorica.

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:chrome:.

secondo me si sta andando un bel po' OT.

vediamo se posso rimediare: il mio intento era di fare una riflessione generica, ma comuqnue applicabile al contesto di un calcolatore personale, e non necessariamente di una macchina che offre servizi. in questo senso sono stato io il primo, forse, a scegliere l'esempio sbagliato (POP) ma è di contro vero che non è nemmeno possibile ricorrere a certi meccanismi di sicurezza usati abitualmente sui server, a meno di non rinunciare ad amenicoli tutt'altro che secondari come X11.

parlando di calcolatori personali, perché è questo il contesto in cui opera software come skype, è impensabile l'utilizzo di mezzi di sicurezza troppo complessi o capillari ed è più comune individuare possibili punti di attacco. qui vengono meno, secondo me, tutti i discorsi fatti sui timeout di connessione, sui servizi crittografati, ecc... quello che conta, in questi contesti, è la produttività e la velocità, che non vanno quasi mai d'accordo con queste cose.

quanto alla base teorica, per quanto mi riguarda sei stato chiarissimo. avevo commesso un grave errore nella stima della complessità del problema.

resta comunque il fatto che si tratta di una complessità non eccessiva, per le macchine oggi a disposizione, quando si conosce con esattezza lo username da attaccare. ricordo in tal proposito quanto fece scalpore il pentium-4 a 1,6 GHz che trovò, due anni fa, una collisione MD5 in tre ore di calcolo; e un algoritmo di costruzione di password, se ben scritto, è molto meno complesso!

----------

## cloc3

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> secondo me si sta andando un bel po' OT.
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

altrochè. io trovo che la pericolosità oggettiva non deve essere aprofondita sotto l'aspetto tecnico ma considerata dal punto di vista del diritto alla privacy.

qui, bisogna pensare a quei finti rappresentanti del parroco che circuiscono i vecchietti facendosi consegnare il tesserino bancomat comprensivo di password con una scusa qualunque.

accedere al file delle password senza necessità, non è cosa corretta nemmeno se è fatto da gaim. i programmi devono richiedere le informazioni di cui hanno bisogno attraverso gli strumenti del sistema operativo nella forma ristretta alle proprie necessità. da quello che mi pare di capire, l'accesso di skype sarebbe esteso, per farsene un parsing in proprio.

 il file delle password contiene anche informazioni diverse, come ad esempio il campo di commento, che potrebbe contenere informazioni sensibili che non dovrebbero essere toccate senza il consenso esplicito dell'utente.

naturalmente, se l'uso dell'informazione non è scorretto, il problema si risolve in un esempio di cattiva programmazione, ma un software proprietario aggiunge la mancanza assoluta di trasparenza. qui l'uso non può essere identificato, mentre il dubbio è aggravato dal vezzo incomprensibile di ficcanasare anche qui, qui e qui.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   secondo me si sta andando un bel po' OT.
> 
>  
> 
>  

 

Sara' ma almeno e' un sacco istruttivo. Grazie comio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fikiz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> accedere al file delle password (...)

 attenzione... /etc/passwd non contiene password. 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> da quello che mi pare di capire, l'accesso di skype sarebbe esteso, per farsene un parsing in proprio.

 io non l'ho inteso cosi'. Non mi pare che ci siano prove che l'eseguibile skype legga /etc/passwd in modo differente da come lo legge ls -l, gaim o anche inkscape. o mi sbaglio? siamo proprio sicuri che sia skype che legge quel file e non (per esempio) una funzione contenuta nella glibc?

----------

## djinnZ

ripeto: che skype legga passwd non compromette il sistema ma compromette comunque la sicurezza ed è una violazione della privacy dell'utenza, perchè non ne sei informato e non hai ragione di prendere provvedimenti.

Avere indirettamente l'elenco dei dipendenti di una azienda è un esempio (@comio: lo so che c'è modo di ovviare tramite conf di smtp, samba, ldap, apache etc.) oppure mi viene a mente il mio vecchio provvider che in passwd registrava tutti gli utenti.

E ripeto che per quanto possa sembrare cretino in ambito "garante" c'è la tendenza a dare adito a riflessioni del genere (sempre secondo il modello di sicurezza più scasso tra quelli in ambito M$, basta pensare alla questione imbecille della doppia e tripla password bios/sistema/applicativo priva della specifica di disabilitare il boot da removibile), quindi è un problema. Non vi dimenticate che logica e competenza con la politica non sono mai andate d'accordo, anzi sono agli antipodi.

@comio: non mi pare ancora OT, stiamo discutendo del se e come skype sia un problema di sicurezza come da titolo del thread.

```
@.:chrome:. : non mi pare ancora OT, stiamo discutendo del se e come skype sia un problema di sicurezza come da titolo del thread.
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ripeto: che skype legga passwd non compromette il sistema ma compromette comunque la sicurezza ed è una violazione della privacy dell'utenza, perchè non ne sei informato e non hai ragione di prendere provvedimenti.

 

Ma no! State facendo una tragedia su una cosa assolutamente normale!

Le informazioni contenute in /etc in file world-readable sono informazioni condivisibili da TUTTE le applicazioni che girano sul pc. Skype, in quanto "applicazione che gira sul pc" ha assolutamente diritto di accedervi e probabilmente anche necessità!

Se uno lascia in un file world-readable di /etc delle informazioni private è come se le scrivesse sui muri della casa e pretendesse che chi entra non le leggesse. Se uno ha delle informazioni private le chiude in un cassetto (leggi "modifica i permessi").

Altro discorso è quello della cartella mozilla. Il fatto è che tale cartella deve essere raggiunta da firefox, pertanto deve stare nella home e quindi essere raggiungibile anche da tutti gli altri software che girano con i permessi di tale utente. In linea di principio uno dovrebbe creare un utente separato per ogni applicazione ma è ovviamente una menata di palle!

Sicuramente è però un comportamento strano che merita una spiegazione.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   ripeto: che skype legga passwd non compromette il sistema ma compromette comunque la sicurezza ed è una violazione della privacy dell'utenza, perchè non ne sei informato e non hai ragione di prendere provvedimenti. 
> 
> Ma no! State facendo una tragedia su una cosa assolutamente normale!

 

Infatti.

```
man getpwnam
```

Qualcuno ha altre idee sul come risalire al "nome simbolico" dell'utente partendo dal uid numerico? Perché se quello (e funzioni derivate) è l'unico modo mi sembra una polemica inutile.

----------

## jordan83

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma no! State facendo una tragedia su una cosa assolutamente normale!
> 
> 

 

Straquoto. FUD gratuito...

Mi sento di aggiungere un commento, spero che nessuno se la prenda:

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me si sta andando un bel po' OT. 
> 
> 

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> secondo me si sta andando un bel po' OT. 
> ...

 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @comio: non mi pare ancora OT, stiamo discutendo del se e come skype sia un problema di sicurezza come da titolo del thread.
> 
> 

 

Vorrei riportare in auge un vecchio topic che sembra sia passato di moda.

Alla fin fine siamo sotto la sezione discussione.

Per favore, lasciamo che la gente abbia un po' di libertà nell'esprimere le idee e magari facciamo notare l'OT proprio se è palese e inaccettabile. Altrimenti rivolgetevi ai moderatori e saranno loro a valutare e, se è il caso, a intervenire.

Forse sono l'unico ma questo tipo di atteggiamento mi risulta antipatico e uccide la mia voglia di discutere.

Rispetto molto la passione e la dedizione con cui i partecipanti del forum cercano di mantenere alto il livello di "qualità" del forum tuttavia a mio modesto parere qui a volte si sta oltrepassando il limite...   :Neutral: 

----------

## djinnZ

La cosa seccante è che non riusciate a scindere i due problemi:

```
che un programma prenda possesso di informazioni quali l'elenco degli utenti di un sistema, i bookmark, l'elenco dei contatti etc. è un problema di sicurezza ai fini dell'interpretazione delle norme vigenti in materia di privacy. Nell'ipotetica informativa dovremmo aggiungere che i dati possono essere comunicati a skype che ne farà uso a fini statistici etc. Se skype lo fa di nascosto è sua responsabilità ma il problema è che non c'è nulla di ufficiale che escluda questa possibilità.

Non è un problema nuovo ed è una questione prettamente legale.

```

Lo so che è un approccio cretino ma chi si occupa di emanare direttive e soprattutto chi poi le deve interpretare ragiona sulla base del modello di sicurezza di windozz "alla buona" neppure sulle reali possibilità dei sistemi M$, figurarsi quanto di ciò può esser applicato ad un sistema posix moderno.

Per esempio non ci sarebbe nulla di male nell'attribuire dei nomi di dominio intelligenti ai pc (del tipo reception, contabilità, nome_cognome e via dicendo) invece di usare dei codici casuali (come fa l'installer di windozz) ma mi è stato rilevato in più occasioni che l'approccio corretto è il secondo (che secondo me serve solo a complicarti la vita e rendere più insicuro il tutto). O alla questione che è necessario avere password al bios (anche condivisa), login e password all'accesso utente (anche condivisi) e login e password al programma ma non è definito che l'ultima password sia memorizzata criptata e non è definito che non deve essere possibile usare un cd di boot, quindi basta una live con un editor per accedere. Al più il problema va risolto con un bel sistema antifurto e porte blindate.

```
che un programma legga passwd o le cartelle dell'utente che lo esegue non deve essere un problema di sicurezza (ma nel caso della cache del browser o delle password memorizzate, ad esempio, si ed è una delle motivazioni che hanno spinto lo sviluppo di RSBAC/SElinux e compagnia) e c'è da vedere anche mozilla se è sicuro, indipendentemente da cosa possano combinare gli altri programmi.
```

```
@jordan83 (ma non troppo): la discussione sull'auto-moderazione la continuiamo sull'apposito thread citato o in pm, se necessario.
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

@jordan83:

la mia osservazione sull'OT era rivolta a comio, oltre che a me stesso, e mi riferivo alla divagazione di natura prettamente matematica sulla computabilità e la complessità del problema della ricerca esaustiva di una password dato uno spazio di generatori. nessun desiderio di sentirmi moderatore. io non vedo nessun atteggiamento che vuole uccidere la discussione, se non nel tuo intervento.

tornando alla discussione, è vero e sacrosanto che il contenuto di /etc è leggibile, ma la mia perplessità ha origine dal fatto che sebbene esistano applicazioni che hanno realmente necessità di dare un'occhiata a /etc/passwd (quasi tutte quelle che aprono socket server e molti eseguibili suid), skype non rientra fra queste, perché viene eseguito in spazio utente, non deve aprire socket in ascolto su porte privilegiate, e men che meno è suid o sgid (anzi, se fosse suid o sgid il problema non si porrebbe nemmeno). per questo il comportamento è effettivamente anomalo!!!

come è già stato detto /etc/passwd può anche contenere dati sensibili ed il fatto che a questi possano avere accesso applicazioni che normalmente non dovrebbero leggere questi dati è estremamente seccante, se non grave.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> @jordan83:
> 
> la mia osservazione sull'OT era rivolta a comio, oltre che a me stesso, e mi riferivo alla divagazione di natura prettamente matematica sulla computabilità e la complessità del problema della ricerca esaustiva di una password dato uno spazio di generatori. nessun desiderio di sentirmi moderatore. io non vedo nessun atteggiamento che vuole uccidere la discussione, se non nel tuo intervento.
> 
> tornando alla discussione, è vero e sacrosanto che il contenuto di /etc è leggibile, ma la mia perplessità ha origine dal fatto che sebbene esistano applicazioni che hanno realmente necessità di dare un'occhiata a /etc/passwd (quasi tutte quelle che aprono socket server e molti eseguibili suid), skype non rientra fra queste, perché viene eseguito in spazio utente, non deve aprire socket in ascolto su porte privilegiate, e men che meno è suid o sgid (anzi, se fosse suid o sgid il problema non si porrebbe nemmeno). per questo il comportamento è effettivamente anomalo!!!
> ...

 

Scusa, perché non vi lamentate anche di gaim/pidgin allora? Stesse funzionalità e stesso accesso a /etc/*   :Question: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  la mia perplessità ha origine dal fatto che sebbene esistano applicazioni che hanno realmente necessità di dare un'occhiata a /etc/passwd [...] skype non rientra fra queste, perché viene eseguito in spazio utente

 Anche ls -l viene esguito in spazio utente e accede a passwd... passwd NON CONTIENE LE PASSWORD ma solo dei dati utili a fare le seguenti cose:

a) convertire l'uid e il gid numerico di un utente nel nome simbolico corrispondente.

b) scoprire quale sia la directory home dell'utente

FINE

 *Quote:*   

> come è già stato detto /etc/passwd può anche contenere dati sensibili ed il fatto che a questi possano avere accesso applicazioni che normalmente non dovrebbero leggere questi dati è estremamente seccante, se non grave.

 

Se passwd contiene dati sensibili è assolutamente colpa di chi ce li ha scritti. Passwd contiene tutte le informazioni che, a giudizio dell'amministratore di sistema, sono ritenute comunicabili a tutti gli utenti del pc (e per forza di cose alle applicazioni lanciate da questi utenti).

Il discorso su mozilla ha un senso, quello su passwd no.

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> /etc/passwd può anche contenere dati sensibili ed il fatto che a questi possano avere accesso applicazioni che normalmente non dovrebbero leggere questi dati è estremamente seccante, se non grave.

 

puntualizzazione: dati comuni (non sottoposti ad autorizzazione preventiva in genere, quale nome e cognome) non dati sensibili (altrimenti il sistema funzionerebbe in modo inacettabile, acnhe dal punto di vista pratico).

L'inghippo sta nel fatto che il non essere sottoposti a tutela particolare non ti esime dal sapere a chi e perchè vengono eventualmente inoltrati, principalmente ai fini della richiesta di rimozione.

E qui viene il problema comune al software proprietario che non indica in licenza (per comune pessima abitudine) alcun impegno a non captare questi dati (in realtà potrebbero benissimo essere comunicati il fatto è che la cosa deve essere esplicita) e l'arma in mano ai detrattori dell'open source che non riconoscono la possibilità di certificare (con apposito pezzo di carta, lo so che è meglio verificabile praticamente ma come già detto logica e politica sono sempre antitetiche) l'affidabilità da questo punto di vista.

@cazzantonio: poniamo che avvii un progetto di ricerca all'università usando il tuo computer linux come server, ovviamente registri con un apposito user ognuno dei collaboratori mettendo nome e cognome. Per contattare il docente usi skype. Poniamo quindi che skype effettivamente invii in remoto l'elenco degli utenti associati al tuo account, per fini statistici. Alla richiesta di rimozione dei dati come fai a sapere che devi informare skype di rimuovere detti dati? E se vengono usati per mandare email pubblicitarie?

Se invece nella licenza c'è scritto "il programma procede ad una scansione automatica degli utenti a fini statitisci e ne invia il numero al titolare" non c'è nessun problema, sei a posto. Se nella licenza c'è scritto invece "il programma non rileva alcun dato comune o riservato dal computer ospite per inviarlo a terzi" ed invece manda l'elenco di login e password memorizzate da firefox oltre all'elenco dei contatti email sei comunque a posto perchè la responsabilità è di chi lo ha rilasciato che ti ha fregato.

Purtroppo nessuna licenza è chiara sull'argomento e questo è un discorso a carattere generale che potrebbe coinvolgere ogni applicativo proprietario.

Oltre al fatto che se vengono effettuati dei rilievi statistici devi essere a conoscenza del fatto per poter esercitare i tuoi diritti.  :Wink: 

Di mio mi preoccuperei più che altro che il programma usi passwd e firefox per determinare quale sia la distribuzione e causare malfunzionamenti ad hoc visti i precedenti proprio di skype. ma qui lo dico e qui lo nego.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

premesso che non ho simpatia x skype in quanto esistono valide alternative open e cmq preferisco avere un sistema completamente open per ovvie ragioni...

non capisco lo scalpore a leggere /etc/passwd. Cavolo anche un ls lo fa, serve x determinare i permessi... Sul serio, non capisco   :Rolling Eyes:   Ho seguito l' (interessante) digressione di comio e chrome ma davvero non vedo cosa ci sia di strano.

Azzardo invece un'ipotesi sull'accesso ai profili firefox: se fosse un semplice check sul protocolla callto:// ? Anche li' mi sa che se invoca qsa che faccia la scansione, controlla tutto x forza di cose. Certo e' da verificare se e cosa viene poi inviato a skype

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Cavolo anche un ls lo fa, serve x determinare i permessi... Sul serio, non capisco  

 

che ls sai come (via glibc) e perchè lo fa. skype non sai se prende l'intero passwd e lo spedisce altrove e nella licenza non è indicato un cavolo che lo possa escludere.

Ma lo stesso problema lo crea in realtà il realplayer, il java ed ogni pacchetto proprietario.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Anche ls -l viene esguito in spazio utente e accede a passwd... passwd NON CONTIENE LE PASSWORD

 

scusa se mi permetto, ma che osservazione stupida...!

ls è un eseguibile locale, che non sparpaglia dati in giro per la rete; e poi non mi sembra di avere detto che si leggono le password in /etc/passwd, ma l'elenco utenti. forse dovresti leggere meglio i post prima di rispondere.

----------

## cloc3

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sento di aggiungere un commento, spero che nessuno se la prenda:
> 
> ...  

 

io no assolutamente. se ho ecceduto nei toni chiedo scusa.

e comunque ho letto gl initerventi di tutti con attenzione, soprattutto quelli più interessanti dei miei.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio: [...]

 

Non ci si intende... Se skype effettivamente invia a qualcuno dei dati sensibili non lo posso sapere, esattamente come non posso sapere che cosa fa QUALSIASI software binario.

Questo discorso non c'entra una beneamata con skype e vale per QUALUNQUE software binario compresi diversi sistemi operativi. Si tratta dell'annoso discorso sul software opensource vs closedsource.

Il fatto che skype in particolare acceda a dei file che sono assolutamente accessibili e anzi vengono letti per i più svariati motivi anche da molteplici chiamate di sistema non mi pare assolutamente una cosa di cui stupirsi!

Se vogliamo parlare del fatto generico che i software closed siano meno trasparenti è una cosa, se invece si sostiene che skype violi in qualche modo la privacy allora si deve dimostrare che invii tali dati a qualcuno.

Tutto il resto sono frasi che non significano nulla e alzano solo un polverone ingiustificato.

Skype, come ls, come gaim, come tutti i programmi che vogliono convertire un uid in un nome DEVONO accedere a passwd. Chiuso il discorso.

Questo non dimostra affatto che skype mandi qualche dato a qualcuno e comunque, tra tutti i dati accessibili ad un utente, passwd è assolutamente il meno significativo visto che si tratta di dati pubblici per tutti gli utenti del sistema.

Ora basta che mi sono rotto di dire ovvietà.

----------

## .:chrome:.

nel complesso quello che hai scritto è sacrosanto.

senza però voler sollevare polveroni, mi voglio solo porre una domanda: a quale pro un software come skype dovrebbe accedere a passwd? per quanto mi riguarda il problema è tutto qui.

skype consiste in un software che viene eseguito con privilegi utente e che non deve mai fare un raffronto con diversi UID, né tantomeno fare dei mapping. che io lo esegua con un utente a bassi privilegi, con uno a privilegi nulli, o con l'utente amministratore, dovrebbe essere ininfluente ai fini del funzionamento. per questo mi stupisce che tenti un accesso a /etc/passwd, ed ancora più strano è l'enumerazione del contenuto di ~/.mozilla/firefox. questo secondo dettaglio è quello che induce a pensare che ci sia effettivamente qualcosa che non va ed è molto difficile pensare che non si tratti di una sorta di monitoraggio delle abitudini dell'utente. è questo il punto su cui riflettere!

vorrei poi, se mi è permesso, fare un piccolo inciso sulla questione del contenuto di passwd: è vero che si tratta di dati pubblici, ma lo sono all'interno di un sistema. io sono fermamente convinto che quei dati non dovrebbero essere pubblici al di fuori del sistema stesso. è vero che non bisogna basare la sicurezza di un sistema su questo, ma restano comunque dati che non hanno motivo di essere divulgati, e che, in caso di pubblicazione, renderebbero molto più semplici tutta una serie di attacchi alla sicurezza del sistema stesso ed alla privacy degli utenti.

----------

## flocchini

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ed ancora più strano è l'enumerazione del contenuto di ~/.mozilla/firefox. 

 

la mia ipotesi sull'analisi del protocollo callto:// e' da considerarsi una vaccata? A me sembrava plausibile...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> la mia ipotesi sull'analisi del protocollo callto:// e' da considerarsi una vaccata? A me sembrava plausibile...

 

secondo me non avrebbe comunque motivo di accedere a quei file. si tratta di impostazioni, preferenze, cronologia e bookmark degli utenti. non vedo davvero alcuna utilità in quegli accessi

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   @cazzantonio: [...] 
> 
> Non ci si intende... Se skype effettivamente invia a qualcuno dei dati sensibili non lo posso sapere, esattamente come non posso sapere che cosa fa QUALSIASI software binario.
> 
> Questo discorso non c'entra una beneamata con skype e vale per QUALUNQUE software binario compresi diversi sistemi operativi. Si tratta dell'annoso discorso sul software opensource vs closedsource.
> ...

 

a titolo di esempio posto l'output completo del comando "ls -al", eseguito in una directory:

```

strace -F -o lslog ls  -al

```

l'output (nel file lslog) greppato su passwd è:

```

cat log|grep passwd

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 4

```

ora... o ls sta violando la privacy oppure ha bisogno di controllare l'uid dei file.

per i più esigenti ecco il file: http://www.comio.it/lslog

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Scusa, perché non vi lamentate anche di gaim/pidgin allora? Stesse funzionalità e stesso accesso a /etc/*  

 

Perche sono razzista  :Razz: . No a parte gli scherzi comunque in gaim/pidgin hai la possibilita' di controllare come ne fa uso in skype no! Comunque il problema piu' grosso secondo me e' che usa un protocollo proprietario, di alternative valide ne esistono basta solo un poco di voglia da parte degli utenti a migrare ma sappiamo che e' qui che risiede il vero problema

----------

## fikiz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> un piccolo inciso sulla questione del contenuto di passwd: è vero che si tratta di dati pubblici, ma lo sono all'interno di un sistema. io sono fermamente convinto che quei dati non dovrebbero essere pubblici al di fuori del sistema stesso

 

se e' cosi', allora linux e gli unix-like hanno un grossissimo baco a livello di disegno del sistema: questo file non dovrebbe essere leggibile integralmente da qualunque processo, ma le sue informazioni dovrebbero essere accessibili solamente tramite una API che verifica e autorizza chi puo' leggere cosa.

In altre parole, skype legge /etc/passwd anche perche' il sistema operativo glielo ha permesso. Se queste informazioni non devono essere pubblicate al di fuori del sistema stesso, il sistema stesso lo deve impedire.

Resta ancora da dimostrare che quel file venga letto direttamente da skype e non da una funzione della glibc a cui lui si appoggia.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Scusa, perché non vi lamentate anche di gaim/pidgin allora? Stesse funzionalità e stesso accesso a /etc/*   
> 
> Perche sono razzista . No a parte gli scherzi comunque in gaim/pidgin hai la possibilita' di controllare come ne fa uso in skype no! Comunque il problema piu' grosso secondo me e' che usa un protocollo proprietario, di alternative valide ne esistono basta solo un poco di voglia da parte degli utenti a migrare ma sappiamo che e' qui che risiede il vero problema

 

E sei anche un po comunista allora   :Laughing:  ... 

Scherzi a parte quello che dici è giustissimo, skype è un software proprietario e come tale *potrebbe* fare cose quali tutte quelle citate fin'ora...ma questo è + un discorso filosofico sul fatto che sia meglio o meno il software opensource rispetto al proprietario. 

Dato pero' l'assunto che io sia pienamente consapevole di aver installato un software proprietario (skype), di TUTTE le infinite bassezze che questo puo fare a mia insaputa, questa la reputo la meno pericolosa...

Altra cosa puo essere il controllo della dir mozilla, anche se, anche li, il controllo (e -bada bene- non l'utilizzo, che nn è dimostato) puo avere senso considerando che di skype si potrebbero installare varie estensioni per firefox (toolbar, callto: , etc etc).. quindi anche questo non mi scandalizza + di tanto.

Detto questo, ovviamente, mi accodo anche io alle persone che vogliono avere delle delucidazioni dagli sviluppatori skype (senza saltargli subito alla giugulare   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> senza però voler sollevare polveroni, mi voglio solo porre una domanda: a quale pro un software come skype dovrebbe accedere a passwd? per quanto mi riguarda il problema è tutto qui.

 

Per proporti come prima scelta di login lo stesso username che usi sul PC?

Per scrivere nel log (o nella finestrelal di info, o chissà dove) che é stato invocato con l'utente "chrome" e non 1234?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@nickspacca: Pienamente d'accordo con te!

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora... o ls sta violando la privacy oppure ha bisogno di controllare l'uid dei file.
> 
> 

 

ok, però, (come è sottinteso nel ragionamento di comio) dal sorgente, si può vedere che ls non accede direttamente a passwd:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ grep -rH passwd coreutils-6.9|grep src

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:/* The shell to run if none is given in the user's passwd entry.  */

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:log_su (struct passwd const *pw, bool successful)

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:      struct passwd *pwd = getpwuid (getuid ());

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:correct_password (const struct passwd *pw)

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:  /* Shadow passwd stuff for SVR3 and maybe other systems.  */

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:    correct = pw->pw_passwd;

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:modify_environment (const struct passwd *pw, const char *shell)

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:change_identity (const struct passwd *pw)

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:  struct passwd *pw;

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:  struct passwd pw_copy;

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:  && pw->pw_passwd))

coreutils-6.9/src/su.c:  pw->pw_passwd = xstrdup (pw->pw_passwd);

coreutils-6.9/src/id.c:      struct passwd *pwd = getpwnam (argv[optind]);

coreutils-6.9/src/id.c:  struct passwd *pwd = NULL;

coreutils-6.9/src/id.c:  struct passwd *pwd;

coreutils-6.9/src/id.c:  struct passwd *pwd;

coreutils-6.9/src/setuidgid.c:  struct passwd *pwd;

coreutils-6.9/src/chown-core.c:  struct passwd *pwd = getpwuid (uid);

coreutils-6.9/src/pinky.c:      struct passwd *pw;

coreutils-6.9/src/pinky.c:  struct passwd *pw;

coreutils-6.9/src/system.h:struct passwd *getpwuid ();

coreutils-6.9/src/install.c:  struct passwd *pw;

coreutils-6.9/src/whoami.c:  struct passwd *pw;

coreutils-6.9/src/chown.c: p from passwd| ---                   | chown u.                |

coreutils-6.9/src/stat.c:  struct passwd *pw_ent;

```

non essendo io in grado di legggere in modo più approfondito l'output di strace, ne deduco da quanto sopra che non è uno strumento adatto a fare luce piena sulla questione. nella notizia, però, la responsabilità della scoperta è attribuita ad app-armor (altro software che non conosco), e che sarebbe più affidabile, almeno agli occhi del giornalista (agostano?).

secondo me la fonte afferma che il programma acceda ai file indiziati in modo esteso, non per una singola informazione circoscritta. e se non fosse così, si concluda pure che la notizia è una patacca, pur avendola lincata io per primo.

è evidente che non è possibile dedurre l'uso delle informazioni da parte di un programma chiuso, ma mi sembra strano che in linux non si possa dedurre con precisione il percorso con la quale il programma stesso se le procura. da questo assunto è partita la mia perplessità iniziale.

----------

## Raffo

Ho recentemente installato skype per windows sul pc della mia ragazza (non me ne vogliate). Ha installato da solo una extension per firefox che penso dovrebbe servire a notificare chiamate o eventi nel browser (o altro ancora, chi lo sa, l'ho disinstallata prima di subito). Avere questa informazione può esservi d'aiuto?  :Smile: 

----------

## edux

Bah, io ripeto che secondo me leggere /etc/passwd è perfettamente legale e non mi stupisco se un qualsivoglia processo decide di leggerlo.

Bisogna invece vedere se skype viola realmente la privacy, inviando i miei dati o le informazioni di firefox a qualcuno.

Ma finchè non si è sicuri di questo, è sbagliato accusare skype.

----------

